# [RADIO][LEAK]MR2.5 from Chingy (GB and FroYo)



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the leak from other day, the only reason I am posting this is because you might need it here soon ;-P

Sorry but I hate adfly, so here you go, ad free.

Rename to PG05IMG.zip and place in the root of the SD Card. Works only in sense roms... for now.


















DOWNLOAD


```
b16s-MacBook-Pro:Desktop b16$ md5 PG05IMG.zip <br />
MD5 (PG05IMG.zip) = 513f5c64323876cf7c479bd21bd1dc3e<br />
[URL=b16s-MacBook-Pro:Desktop]b16s-MacBook-Pro:Desktop[/URL] b16$
```
Enjoy!


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

any word on what this fix's?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its a leak, but I would recommend people download it now







(Shhhhhh)


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

When I was on this radio in a 4g market it worked flawlessly. However, when I made my way through the 3g markets, not so much. At one point I had 5 reboots back to back to back. Had no choice but to revert back to the mr2 radio.

Edit: I am running plainjane3


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've noticed that the battery doesn't drop like it did prior to mr2. its gotten slightly better since mr2


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

MePascal said:


> When I was on this radio in a 4g market it worked flawlessly. However, when I made my way through the 3g markets, not so much. At one point I had 5 reboots back to back to back. Had no choice but to revert back to the mr2 radio.
> 
> Edit: I am running plainjane3


did you try and clear your permissions and cache that clears up errors some times


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

Can we get an md5 for this?


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> did you try and clear your permissions and cache that clears up errors some times


Sure did.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

OP updated with md5


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Need feedback please


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> Need feedback please


charging to a full charge so I can run 4g only to see the battery life (will be setting cpu to normal settings and get rid of preferences)



MePascal said:


> Sure did.


might be an unpopular option but did you wipe data? then try?


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> might be an unpopular option but did you wipe data? then try?


Didn't do that option but I will add this bit of info...when VZW released the mr1 I had the same reboot issue as well. And it only happened while I was in a 3g market. I commute to a 4g market and while using LTE my TBolt never experienced any issues be it on mr1 or 2.5 radio. The moment I return home which is in a 3g market I started to experience the reboot phenomena. No rhyme or reason to it. 
Flashed back to leaked mr2 radio and all seams well. I will say this that the 2.5 radio felt better. Seemed more intuitive and was easier on the battery for the amount of time that I got to spend on it.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

"might need it here soon..."????????

I've already got it, but now you've gotten my attention. Things sure have been a little quiet in the TBOLT development world this week...

Maybe another gingerbread leak? One more complete? Any hints lol!!!


----------



## NikolaiSm (Jun 10, 2011)

Does soon mean tonight?









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:
 

> OP updated with md5


Thanks dood!

Sent from 1885


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

At 7/10 bars left with four hours running LTE only mode

Sent from my tbolt using Forum Runner


----------



## tv31284 (Jun 10, 2011)

On plain Jane I got two reboots in two days. Didn't experience any reboots with mr2.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Made it 7 hours on 4g only and that's with 30 mins of gaming

Sent from my tbolt using Forum Runner


----------

